# Epic Hop Zombie DIPA



## BillyPilgrim9

Hi guys

This is my first post, but I've been perusing this site consistently for the last 6 months. Love it.

This past weekend, I was lucky enough to get my hands on two bottles of Epic's Hop Zombie DIPA, from Auckland NZ. This beer blew me away. It wasn't just hoppy - that was surely to be expected, right? - but the subtle and truly unique flavours that emerged left me (and my drinking buddy) dumbstruck. Tangerines/mandarin and red grapefruit dominated, with hints of apricot and passion fruit in the finish. I would absolutely love to have a crack at brewing something approaching this myself, but there aren't any recipes that I've been able to find, after extensive searching. Epic's website is great in that for each of their beers, they detail the malts, hops and IBUs, making it possible to piece together a clone pretty easily. Except for the Hop Zombie, where they keep the hops classified, stating simply the use of:

2 X US varieties
2X NZ varieties

So, I need the help of your palates and brains to try and guess what these mystery hops could be. Has anyone tried it? What are your thoughts?

Cheers in advance!


----------



## manticle

Purely guesswork based on your descriptors but

I get vanilla, mandarin and sometimes apricots from Styrian Goldings (a euro hop). I have not tried the NZ variety but have heard it is similar but fruitier.
For grapefruit, I tend towards cascade or centennial.

Passionfruit generally galaxy (an AU hop) or Nelson Sauvin (an NZ hop).

So from that my startiing point would be Nelson, NZ styrians and cascade and centennial. Some crops of amarillo contribute passionfruit and some of my experience have provided stonefruit and mandarin so that might be another port of call. Does vary crop to crop though - if you believe Nick JD, it's akin to a sports deodorant. I don't.


----------



## jacknohe

Yeah most likely Cascade and Centenial based on what Luke uses most. 

Yeast will be Cal Ale II. That's Luke's house yeast.


----------



## rehab

I get the feeling that it may have some Simcoe in it. One reason is the shortage of the hop being the reason it disappears for so long after release. I believe they went to Europe to source this scarce US hop. Also I think I have good enough taste buds to pick it up.


----------



## Yob

>LINKY< 

couldnt search/post on the phone yesterday but was sure I'd read it somewhere.. sounds like an effing good beer and Ive not been lucky enough to come across one yet, I may have to hunt it out... pervis perhaps.


----------



## slash22000

I've seen them for sale online but at $20 a bottle I couldn't really justify buying any. I really want to try it, but $20 a bottle? What am I, the Queen of England?


----------



## Spiesy

it was on tap @ The Terminus, North Fitzroy a few weeks back, have to admit that I wasn't really blown away by it...


----------



## Ivonavich

what sucks is that we are considering $20 a bottle due to the fact that there is no one in Oz brewing something comparable....


----------



## Yob

I *once* paid $20 for a bottle of 8 Wired - Hopwired at Beer Delux... only coz I had been talking about it.. but that _*IS*_ a fantastic beer.. 

ed. Purvis Richmond have a few so will pick one up tmoz :beerbang:


----------



## Ivonavich

Hard thing is "freshness" when it comes to IPAs and heavily hopped beers. I've noticed that in my own brews.


----------



## Malted

slash22000 said:


> I've seen them for sale online but at $20 a bottle I couldn't really justify buying any. I really want to try it, but $20 a bottle? What am I, the Queen of England?


I reckon she would Drink Brewdog Tactical Nuclear Penguin at $169 per stubbie. http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_702608/brewdog-tactical-nuclear-penguin or something like that.


----------



## slash22000

Alcohol By Volume: 32.0% :blink:

I mean don't get me wrong, that is hilariously awesome, but wtf would you do with a beer like that? Take shots?


----------



## Malted

I reckon she would down it through a beer bong then grab Phil by the ears, stuff her muff in his face and ride him like a monkey on speed


----------



## alien13

BillyPilgrim9 said:


> So, I need the help of your palates and brains to try and guess what these mystery hops could be. Has anyone tried it? What are your thoughts?
> 
> Cheers in advance!


If you get a recipe together, be sure to post your thoughts on it. I would love to have a clone of this at home, in larger, cheaper quantities.



Malted said:


> I reckon she would Drink Brewdog Tactical Nuclear Penguin at $169 per stubbie. http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_702608/brewdog-tactical-nuclear-penguin or something like that.


I reckon she might be more impartial to the Sink The Bismarck IPA or the End of History beer from BrewDog. Either way, I wouldn't be declining an invitation for a beer at her place that's for sure!


----------



## Ivonavich

Malted said:


> I reckon she would down it through a beer bong then grab Phil by the ears, stuff her muff in his face and ride him like a monkey on speed


yep than we would be crying "Commonwealth Forever!"


----------



## Nick JD

Both the NZ Saazer hops, Citra and Centenial.


----------



## BillyPilgrim9

Hey guys, thanks for all your responses.

I remember reading on Epic's site (and stillinrehab mentioned it as well) that they weren't able to release Hop Zombie for a year because of the shortage of a particular Washington state grown hop - which leads me to think Citra, Amarillo or Simcoe. To be honest though I couldn't taste or smell any of the pine-resinous flavours/aromas which are so distinctive of Simcoe, but I got heaps of passion fruit, which I've always noticed with Citra. Also it's more of an orange citrusy flavour then grapefruit, so I'm thinking centennial, not cascade.

Unfortunately I don't know many of the new NZ hops well enough (yet), though I have used Nelson Sauvin in three brews and love it. But from what I've read, and from what you guys just posted, I'd think it must be Riwaka, Montueka or Rakau- I just wish I'd had more experience with them (in the form of a single-hopped IPA of each).

So it's been narrowed down a bit. It's looking like Centennial and Citra for the US contingent, and Riwaka and Montueka for the NZ hops. Nick JD basically nailed it. 

I'll post a recipe soon, and follow up with the outcome. In other news, i just picked up two more bottles of the stuff, on special for $14 a pop. Pretty handy that my local is the International Beer Shop - that place is freaking paradise.


----------



## BillyPilgrim9

Okay, so based off the advice I received from you guys, this is my attempt at a Hop Zombie clone. A few concessions first: I'm still limited to brewing with extract and speciality grains... Embarrassing I know; and secondly, as I'm sure you're all aware, Riwaka is basically impossible to obtain at the moment, so I've subbed in Nelson Sauvin in its place. I know it's not a straight sub, but I think it's uniqueness will work in this NZ IPA.

Using BeerSmith:
60 min boil
Batch size: 19 L (5 gallon)

0.25 kg crystal malt (40 L) steeped for 30 min.
2 kg extra light dry extract to begin with, then a further 1.75 kg at 10 min.

25 g Citra @ 60 min
15 g Neslon Sauvin @ 60 min 
Whirlfloc tablet @15 min
20 g Centennial @ 10 min
20 g Nelson Sauvin @ 7 min
20 g Citra @ 5 min
20 g Motueka @ Whirlpool

Ferment with 2 packets of Safale US-05

Primary at 17º C for 4 weeks

Dry hop in the last week with:
15 g each of Citra, Centennial, Nelson Sauvin and Motueka.

Est. O.G. = 1.073
IBUs = 60
Colour = 12.8 EBC
Est ABV = 7.5 %

Any criticism/advice is very welcome. I'm planning on brewing it this weekend and I'll post with the outcome.


----------



## browndog

That amount of hops should make a APA/IPA but it's nowhere near enough for a DIPA, you really want to at least double the additions from ten mins onwards, for a Hop Zombie I'd even be inclined to triple them.


----------



## Nick JD

Matching the last two numbers of the OG with the IBUs and half the IBUs coming after 30 minutes is a good rule to follow for all types of IPA - even the 5.5% ones.


----------



## BillyPilgrim9

Other than my 60 minute additions, I only have additions at 10 mins or less. Would you suggest I bring up my late addition IBUs by just increasing the amounts of my hops (I'll have to put a HEAP in to achieve that) or start the late additions earlier? e.g.beginning at 20 min or 15 min.


----------



## browndog

I would just bulk up your additions from 10 mins. They are going to give you some extra bitterness, somewhere around 70 would be good. It is the hop flavour you are chasing and Hop Zombie has bucketloads. Personally, I'd smack it with a heap of Centennial. I just love that hop.


----------



## lukiferj

More is less. Centennial is an amazing hop!


----------



## Smokomark

browndog said:


> Personally, I'd smack it with a heap of Centennial. I just love that hop.


+1 I'm just enjoying a nice Bells 2 Hearted IPA clone with 390g of centennial in a double batch. Friggin awesome.
I better get some yeast into cube number 2 as this keg is getting lighter by the day.


----------



## lukiferj

smokomark said:


> +1 I'm just enjoying a nice Bells 2 Hearted IPA clone with 390g of centennial in a double batch. Friggin awesome.
> I better get some yeast into cube number 2 as this keg is getting lighter by the day.


390 grams of Centennial? I'l be there in 20 mins :lol:


----------



## Smokomark

Loving it :chug:


----------



## mikec

Hey Billy, how did this go?

I'm wanting to do something similar.

Epic list the hop flavours & aromas as pink guava, mango and passionfruit, and buggered if I know what produces mango or guava.

They also say they only use pale ale and pilsner malt.


----------



## Smokomark

I always get a big hit of mango out of citra.


----------



## Nick JD

I get lychees and rose water.


----------



## Weizguy

I have been advised that this beer is available again, and so I will be tasting some this Friday, along with some TNP from Brewdog. Local availability may vary


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I thought I saw some at Crown Cellars, Launceston. Actually I'm certain, the bloke in there asked me if I'd tried it before.

Goomba


----------



## Nick JD

http://www.epicbeer.com/_blog/News/post/Return_of_the_Epic_Hop_Zombie/

What was the Washington hop they needed?


----------



## Florian

I thought it was Simcoe that had 'run out worldwide'.


----------



## Nick JD

Ah. Simcoe - that was last year too, I think. Explain the pine descriptor.


----------



## mikec

OK apologies for hijacking but probably no need to start a new thread.

I've put together a recipe using the hops I have.
Summit instead of Centennial.
Czech Saaz and Galaxy in place of the NZ B-Saaz and D-Saaz hops. Nelson Sauvin didn't seem right to me.
I won't be exactly like the Hop Zombie but I'm aiming for similar flavours.

The colour also looked a bit thin without any crystal so I chucked in a little bit of Caramunich III.

Comments welcome!

Recipe: Living Dead IPA
Brewer: Mike C
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 18.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 12.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 71.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.30 kg Ale (BB) (6.3 EBC) Grain 1 49.3 % 
3.30 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 49.3 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich III (150.0 EBC) Grain 3 1.5 % 
8.00 g Citra [13.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 10.3 IBUs 
8.00 g Summit [16.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 12.6 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
3.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins) Other 7 - 
30.00 g Citra [13.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 14.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Galaxy [12.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 12.7 IBUs 
30.00 g Saaz (Czech) [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 5.2 IBUs 
30.00 g Summit [16.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 17.1 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 12 - 
20.00 g Citra [13.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Galaxy [12.30 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Saaz (US) [5.90 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Summit [16.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.70 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 19.47 l of water at 54.8 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccharification Heat to 64.4 C over 15 min 64.4 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 13.98 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## browndog

I'd dump the Czech saaz, it is going to add 2/5ths of bugger all to a hoppy beer. Replace it with the Nelson Sauvin, it will mix in fine.


----------



## mikec

browndog said:


> I'd dump the Czech saaz, it is going to add 2/5ths of bugger all to a hoppy beer. Replace it with the Nelson Sauvin, it will mix in fine.


Could probably forget the Galaxy then too if using NS? (wikipedia reckons NS has a strong suggestion of passionfruit).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

mikec said:


> Could probably forget the Galaxy then too if using NS? (wikipedia reckons NS has a strong suggestion of passionfruit).


Not an icecube's chance in Hades. Nelson and Galaxy complement. I find that Nelson gives a completely different flavour to Galaxy (think subtle Sauvignon Blanc with a hint of peach/passionfruit vs a can of passiona). I have a recipe that varies (called Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale) - there's about 4 pages of pics, feedback and the like on it (even if recipedb is down).

Galaxy plus Nelson = excellent beer.


----------



## sponge

Malted said:


> I reckon she would Drink Brewdog Tactical Nuclear Penguin at $169 per stubbie. http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_702608/brewdog-tactical-nuclear-penguin or something like that.





alien13 said:


> I reckon she might be more impartial to the Sink The Bismarck IPA or the End of History beer from BrewDog. Either way, I wouldn't be declining an invitation for a beer at her place that's for sure!


Slightly :icon_offtopic:

A member of the Illawarra Brewers Union bought in a bottle of each to our last drinking day that he bought back with him from the US.

We just had a shot of them (those who chipped in to bring a bottle of each back) and really are incredible. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## mikec

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Not an icecube's chance in Hades. Nelson and Galaxy complement. I find that Nelson gives a completely different flavour to Galaxy (think subtle Sauvignon Blanc with a hint of peach/passionfruit vs a can of passiona). I have a recipe that varies (called Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale) - there's about 4 pages of pics, feedback and the like on it (even if recipedb is down).
> 
> Galaxy plus Nelson = excellent beer.


Duly noted!


----------



## mikec

OK updated with NS.

Do my 10 min and dry hop additions look OK quantity-wise, or am I over-doing it?


Recipe: Living Dead IPA


Code:


Brewer: Mike C
Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 18.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 12.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 70.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.30 kg               Ale (BB) (6.3 EBC)                       Grain         1        49.3 %        
3.30 kg               Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC)            Grain         2        49.3 %        
0.10 kg               Caramunich III (150.0 EBC)               Grain         3        1.5 %         
5.00 g                Citra [13.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min          Hop           4        6.4 IBUs      
5.00 g                Summit [16.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           5        7.8 IBUs      
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        6        -             
3.00 g                Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins)          Other         7        -             
30.00 g               Citra [13.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min          Hop           8        14.0 IBUs     
30.00 g               Galaxy [12.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           9        12.7 IBUs     
30.00 g               Nelson Sauvin [11.70 %] - Boil 10.0 min  Hop           10       12.1 IBUs     
30.00 g               Summit [16.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           11       17.1 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast         12       -             
20.00 g               Citra [13.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days       Hop           13       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Galaxy [12.30 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days      Hop           14       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Nelson Sauvin [11.70 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Da Hop           15       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Summit [16.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days      Hop           16       0.0 IBUs


----------



## Nick JD

Holy crap that's a lot of dry hops! I'd be wary of that much galaxy in dry - but TBH, if you're putting 80g of hops in dry a bit of galaxy harshness will probably not be noticible because the whole thing will taste like chewing hops.


----------



## mikec

So I guess the answer to my question would be "yes".
Halve the dry hops maybe?


----------



## Nick JD

I personally will not ever dry hop with galaxy again. Not even 1 gram of the stuff.

2g/L will give you a big hop aroma and flavour with dry hopping. While it seems like the more you put in the better it'll be - past a certain point your beer ends up becoming dominated by a sparp, grassy taste (just tastes like chewing hops).

Don't let that stop you though - it's only one guy's opinion. Others will say 4g/L is not enough.

Many a great beer has been wrecked with the dry hops. Proceed with caution.

Also I have no idea on summit - except I have heard a lot of people describe it as "onions" - that might warn of caution also.


----------



## mikec

What was the problem with Galaxy Nick?
Comment re Summit worth noting too. 

Maybe I'll start light with the dry hops, I can always add more to the keg if I so desire.


----------



## Nick JD

I brewed an APA with about 35 IBUs of Galaxy at 15 minutes (a single addition) and it was fantastic in the fermenter and fading a little in 2ndary.

So I added 1g/L of Galaxy in the keg. Within a day the keg was ruined. Tasted like getting a handful of dark green Celery leaves, and blending them with Pasito.

The Pasito I wanted; the sharp grassiness I didn't.

EDIT: Citra is _the_ best dry hopper I've ever come across.


----------



## Smokomark

I've used 90g galaxy dry hopped in 21lt batch before. Results were fantastic, no grassiness at all. The massive passionfruit aroma was perfect for my Stone and Wood Pacific ale inspired brew.

I'd leave your dry hops pretty much as is. Maybe cut back the NS a bit, but that my personal preference as I find it tends to dominate a bit to much. 

At 70IBU you want substantial flavour and aroma hop components to keep the beer balanced.


I've never keg hopped with galaxy before, but have to agree with Nick that Citra is awesome dry in the fermenter and in the keg.


----------



## Nick JD

smokomark said:


> I've used 90g galaxy dry hopped in 21lt batch before. Results were fantastic, no grassiness at all. The massive passionfruit aroma was perfect for my Stone and Wood Pacific ale inspired brew.
> 
> I'd leave your dry hops pretty much as is. Maybe cut back the NS a bit, but that my personal preference as I find it tends to dominate a bit to much.
> 
> At 70IBU you want substantial flavour and aroma hop components to keep the beer balanced.
> 
> 
> I've never keg hopped with galaxy before, but have to agree with Nick that Citra is awesome dry in the fermenter and in the keg.


I reckon dry hopping in _primary_ (towards the end of fermentation) works best for grassy/harsh hops. Seems to mellow them out do only the fruitiness is left.

Dunno what it is about keg hopping that is sketchy - maybe the CO2 changes something?


----------



## BillyPilgrim9

Sorry for the late reply, the final 6 months of my PhD are starting to get a little hectic.

I brewed this 4 weeks ago, and it's been fermenting at a steady 17º C. There were a few slight changes to the recipe - when I went to my brew shop, they had new stock in of Wai-Iti (a hop I had never heard of) and after reading the description, I subbed it in for my Nelson Sauvin additions (except for the original bittering addition). 

Everything else stayed the same as the recipe I posted. I'm going to dry hop it tonight, for 2 weeks at 4º C; light on the Centennial and Citra and heavy on the Motueka and Wai-Iti. This beer is already smelling and looking great, so I can't wait to have a taste. I'll post my thoughts when I've cracked open my first one.


----------



## browndog

BillyPilgrim9 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, the final 6 months of my PhD are starting to get a little hectic.
> 
> I brewed this 4 weeks ago, and it's been fermenting at a steady 17º C. There were a few slight changes to the recipe - when I went to my brew shop, they had new stock in of Wai-Iti (a hop I had never heard of) and after reading the description, I subbed it in for my Nelson Sauvin additions (except for the original bittering addition).
> 
> Everything else stayed the same as the recipe I posted. I'm going to dry hop it tonight, for 2 weeks at 4º C; light on the Centennial and Citra and heavy on the Motueka and Wai-Iti. This beer is already smelling and looking great, so I can't wait to have a taste. I'll post my thoughts when I've cracked open my first one.


You definitely can't be accused of rushing things.


----------



## BillyPilgrim9

Thank you?


----------



## mmmyummybeer

Nice work Wai-Iti I love that hop.


----------



## sned99

*Hi, Yob and Slash22000. I got Hop Zombie at Warners at the Bay bottle shop in Newcastle(Warners Bay) for $16 a bottle. Not much cheaper than what you said but a few bucks left in your pocket is always better than none. Have a look at their website as they will deliver to your door if you can't find it anywhere else around your area.*


----------



## popmedium

Hey legends

Hop Zombie is 100% Citra. Luke from Epic came out for Sydney Craft Beer Week last year and did a tap takeover at the Local Taphouse. One of the trivia questions was about this and if I remember correctly, it's 100% Citra.

Joel


----------



## hopthomas

joel connolly said:


> Hey legends
> 
> Hop Zombie is 100% Citra. Luke from Epic came out for Sydney Craft Beer Week last year and did a tap takeover at the Local Taphouse. One of the trivia questions was about this and if I remember correctly, it's 100% Citra.
> 
> Joel


Really? The Epic Brewer website says it's two types of US hops and two types of NZ hops. Or maybe it's all a ruse...

http://www.epicbeer.com/beer.html#epic-hopzombie


----------



## rehab

joel connolly said:


> Hey legends
> 
> Hop Zombie is 100% Citra. Luke from Epic came out for Sydney Craft Beer Week last year and did a tap takeover at the Local Taphouse. One of the trivia questions was about this and if I remember correctly, it's 100% Citra.
> 
> Joel


I can next to guarantee this is not the case. He only has three single hopped brews: Pale Ale, Mosiac and Zythos. The last two are under the "one trick pony" monker.


----------



## tanukibrewer

Trying to brew a clone this weekend.
Using 60%Pale malt,35%Pils malt,5%Caramunich
wanting to get around 65-70 IBU Hops Cascsade,Amarillo and Nelson Sauvin
Not really sure about hop schedule/rates
Comments?


----------



## rehab

^ In the link above it is just Pale and then Pils.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Nick JD said:


> I brewed an APA with about 35 IBUs of Galaxy at 15 minutes (a single addition) and it was fantastic in the fermenter and fading a little in 2ndary.
> 
> So I added 1g/L of Galaxy in the keg. Within a day the keg was ruined. Tasted like getting a handful of dark green Celery leaves, and blending them with Pasito.
> 
> The Pasito I wanted; the sharp grassiness I didn't.
> 
> EDIT: Citra is _the_ best dry hopper I've ever come across.


Agree wholeheartedly - never, ever, ever, ever dry hop with Galaxy. It works fantastic as a 10 minute addition, but is nastier than drag queen with no chicken fillets as a dry hop.

Citra = the best dry hopper in existence. If you use NS _very_ moderately in conjunction with Citra as a dry hop - it works really well. 

I have an extremely strong feeling that Mosaic will join Citra at the top of the list (though in 2nd place). I've just kegged a batch with 3.75g/L dry hopped with Citra, Mosaic and Cascade for 4 days, and it is an excellent beer out of the fermenter (which means flat, and cool not cold), and my missus (Vale:IPA lover) is impressed with the aroma from the hydrometer tube.

I had to brew with the malt I had available at the time, which was 87.9% JW Pils and 12.1% Medium Crystal (above my normal % of crystal use), mashed low to dry it out. US05, the usual culprit, doing its usual thing (not dropping out well enough until it's almost frozen).

I have some Simpsons Maris Otter, which will be made into another APA after I sort out some other beers, and that will be the usual Viscount is Dead Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale. Probably dry hopped a little (not as extreme as the above, that was a panic correction) with Mosaic.

Let me know if a recipe for the bottled beer is needed. It should give you a base to work from.


----------



## mikec

tanukibrewer said:


> Trying to brew a clone this weekend.
> Using 60%Pale malt,35%Pils malt,5%Caramunich
> wanting to get around 65-70 IBU Hops Cascsade,Amarillo and Nelson Sauvin
> Not really sure about hop schedule/rates
> Comments?


Should only need 1-2% of Caramunich for this beer. (the true Hop Zombie apparently uses none)
My recipe at the top of this page has turned out pretty good, but I didn't end up using anything for dry hopping other than Citra. 
So 30g of each of the hops at 10 mins, another 10g of each at 0 mins, dry hopped with 20g of Citra. Added a few grams of Citra and Summit at 60 mins to get the bitterness right.
If I did it again I'd use Cascade instead of Summit (or Centennial if you have it) and I'd use less Nelson Sauvin as this over-powered the others a bit.


----------



## tanukibrewer

Thanks Mikec.
Might just use a touch of Cara for the colour
have thought about Centennial too,see what the brew shop has to temp me.


----------



## Samuel Adams

I tried my first Hop Zombie afew weeks ago and I'm very surprised to read it has no crystal in it.
It tasted very sweet & (obviously) hoppy to me.
Could it be a case of mashing the pils & ale malts high to get the maltiness right ??



I loved it BTW wish I could afford more than one bottle @ $18
I'm deffinately going to brew a beer with cascade, centennial, motueka & riwaka !!


----------



## doublert

I can see this thread has been dormant for sometime now but it's such a great beer I had to comment.

I spoke with the Epic head brewer Luke at the Auckland food show a few months back. He had a bottle of hop zombie in his hand while we chatted and kept refilling my glass. He accounts the sweetness to the hops, not the malt. I think I recall him mentioning that the hop combinations, which included Chinook, resulted in a much more varied hop flavour due to the oils in the hops he used.

I would love to be able to brew something close to this. I'm curious to know the results of the above experiments.


----------



## bmarshall

This is a great beer. There armageddon ipa in my opinion is better.
There are a few awesome craft brewers from NZ. Epic, 8 wired, liberty, garage project, tuatura.
I would agree the sweetness is from the hops. All of the 90-100+ ibu beers ive had taste almost sickly sweet.


----------



## Nicko_Cairns

Malted said:


> I reckon she would Drink Brewdog Tactical Nuclear Penguin at $169 per stubbie. http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_702608/brewdog-tactical-nuclear-penguin or something like that.


One quite enjoys a beer after one's day at the palace.


----------



## dannymars

anyone trying this recipe lately? keen to give this a go


----------

